# Thai Chicken Peanut Sausage



## daveomak (Dec 5, 2011)

Cougar78 posted this awhile back....Darn it looked good... you know when you see something that "looks so good you just have to make it"... Well, that is why I am posting this... It happens quite often on this forum... Things you never thought of just drive you to gettin' up and makin' something that looks good.

The big W-M had chicken legs and thighs in a 10# bag.... I weighed the bag and sure-nuff weighed 10#'s...

Boned the meat and I got 7#'s of meat off the bones...








I love homemade chicken soup.... Bride makes good soup.... In go the bones....

Simmered for a few hours to concentrate the stock....

Be sure to skim off the "junk" that floats to the top during the simmering....

By the way, simmering is important to have a clear broth.. boiling will mess that up...







Recommendation... Use the chicken broth to cook the rice... DO NOT RINSE THE RICE to remove the starch before cooking.... I rinsed the rice and it needed the starch to hold the sausage together... That is where I screwed up... thought I was making sushi rice I guess... Sometimes I'm an idiot... (sometimes ???)

I followed Cougars recipe EXACTLY except for an addition I will explain later....

Peanuts and rice were mixed to added concurrently to the cut up chicken....

The chicken was put in the freezer, in the bowl, for a couple hours....

I wanted to insure the fat and skin were very cold to help with the grinding...

I also added the nuts/rice alternately into the grinder to help clean the grinder plate in the event skin and fat were

building up on the plate....

Grinding went smooth....

The additional ingredients were added to the ground mix... I added cure #1 to the mix as I wanted to smoke the links...







While cooling the mix I prepared the casings and stuffer.... 2 Casings rinsed and installed on the tube...







Here is the mix after the rest in the refer......







Here is the taste test.... this was done before the mix went in the refer... tasted good to me... no need to adjust at this time...







The "stuff and twist"..... No blowouts... I'm happy....







Into the smoker to dry the casings... Darn, dropped a whole coil onto the concrete... Haven't even had a beer yet....

Back into the kitchen and rinsed off the casings.... I figured iffin they stored "poop" at one time, and that could be rinsed out....

well, a little dirt and stuff would not be a problem.... If I share these with guests, I will not share that story with them....

Dried for a couple hours... pellets were in the smoker to dry while the casings were drying....

fired up the pellets with a string of mesquite chips on top...

About 4 hours later the links were 168-175....   Took them into the kitchen and rinsed with hot water to rinse off the fat...

Rinsed with cold water to cool them down some and put in the fridge......







Had to taste before they went to the fridge.... Very good.....







Out of the fridge.... Aren't those beauties....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Taste even better this morning.... I do believe we have a keeper......







Here is the tough part... What changes would I make next time....

Bride says the heat is just right... I would add red chili flakes and some ground up for more flavor....

The rice was made using the sushi rice method... rinse, rinse, rinse, etc, rub, rub, and then cook...

I would use chicken stock for the liquid medium.... I would also come up with some herbs and spices

to add to the chicken stock like rosemary and others....

The flavor was good, don't get me wrong here... It just lacked that depth of flavor that goes WOW...

Also I would cut back on the peanuts... I used dry roasted nuts.... Maybe I should have shelled real peanuts you get in the bag...

Anyway, the first thing bride said, "tastes like peanut butter". That may have been the goal on the original recipe...

I was not ready for chicken sausage to have a background flavor of peanut butter... Dave loves Peanut Butter, it's just that I

wasn't ready for it.... guess I do not have the experience to know what stuff will taste like before it is cooked...

JJ, and others here, would have known what the flavor profile would end up being without having to taste it...

I would recommend this recipe for folks to try...  Dave


----------



## justpassingthru (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks good Dave, you're right they are a keeper, we really like them here, ours didn't have a peanut butter taste, but we thought it was a little too "peanuty," we used Mr Planter's roasted salted and washed the salt off before using. 

Thanks for the "using the stock" tip for liquid, the next batch I'll try that.

Gene


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 5, 2011)

Dave - I have that recipe saved somewhere as I thought the same thing. I gotta try this. Looks like yours turned out great. I really want to try this one  soon. 

Has anyone tried this recipe using some freshly smoked peanuts? I think that would add a whole new flavor dimension.  Another way to get some "chicken" flavor into the rice is to use 1 pkg of the Lipton "Chicken Flavored Noodle Soup" into the water. We use this all the time with chicken dishes. 

Since you are looking for some different flavor combo's too add - what about a small amount of curry. Also, I seem to remember that someone in another thread suggested some fish sauce or Kafir Lime.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks delicious Dave!

One more for the todo list!


----------



## couger78 (Dec 5, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Here is the tough part... What changes would I make next time....
> 
> Bride says the heat is just right... I would add red chili flakes and some ground up for more flavor....
> 
> ...


Looks great, Dave! Especially seeing them smoked!

I just cooked the sticky rice plain & simple— measure, boil for 20 minutes, cool. good to go!

I found the peanuts added a nice 'crunch' in an otherwise 'soft' sausage. Peanut taste, I thought, was rather subtle. Dry roaster & salted variety.

Only change I might try in my next batch is: more chili-garlic paste to heat things up a bit.

Oh—and I'll also buy the thighs boned. Big timesaver & still pretty cheap.

—Kevin


----------



## venture (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice job Dave.  I like this recipe every time I see it.

Anybody have any thoughts on using peanut better in place of peanuts.  Or cashew butter for that matter?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## moikel (Dec 5, 2011)

I use raw peanuts for my satay sauce  & thai salads.Buy them in chinatown,not sure peanut butter would work but Im not a sausage maker. Roasted have a more distinct flavour. Nice looking sausage
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Flavour lift from kaffir lime leaf or lime zest maybe a bashed stick of lemongrass,hunk of galangal in your stock pot. Those thai holy basils pack a punch too,ground cilantro roots as well as the green parts.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Dec 5, 2011)

Those for sure look like a must make, can someone point me in the direction of the recipe?  I do appreciate it!

Brian


----------



## daveomak (Dec 5, 2011)

Everyone... Thanks for the suggestions.... they will be used in the next batch.... right know I'm thinking of dipping them in chinese mustard and toasted sesame seeds for happy hour...

that should be killer.... Dave

Brian, Sorry I took so long to get back here..... Below is Kevins recipe and thread.... Enjoy and let us know how you fared... Dave


BlueBombersfan said:


> Those for sure look like a must make, can someone point me in the direction of the recipe?  I do appreciate it!
> 
> Brian


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110013/something-different-thai-chicken-sausage-with-pics


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 5, 2011)

Dave, Those look Great...Mick's (Moikel) suggestion is great, so is Gary's Kaffir Lime leaf and Fish sauce...But these may be a little hard to find....Rosemary might be a little weird in this mix but a good Kicker to the stock would be:  6-8 Garlic Cloves, bruised...2" Fresh Ginger Root, sliced,( peel and Freeze the rest for other stuff )... 1 Bunch Scallions, rough chop ...Small handfull Cilantro, Stems and Leaves and the Zest of 1-2 Limes...These are all available at the local megamart...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks JJ..... I guarantee the next batch will have more depth of flavor and the profiles will be balanced.... I'll ask all of you what to do, before I do it...  Promise.... Dave

My momma didn't raise no dummy... iffin u don't know.... ask somebody so you don't make the same mistake twice.....   be prepared....


----------



## moikel (Dec 6, 2011)

It was great looking sausage & its a great idea. I figure that if you bump the stock that you cook the rice in in then those flavours will mix in final product. I dont know whats available to you there . Might be a bit cold to grow your own kaffir lime trees,fresh turmeric,galangal.I posted over in recipes with some of the S/E Asian stuff I do,those curry powders particularly that brand in photo Babas I  think are pretty punchy.  Malaysian/Thai brands are best. Might also be an option to fry red shallots,finely chopped, with curry powder then mix them in with chicken etc.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 6, 2011)

Moikel, morning... You have some interesting spices down under... I have read and copied your recipes... Some different flavor profiles will be tried because I very much like the idea of chicken sausage for a change.... Thanks... Dave


----------

